# Best glue for adding eyes



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Been using zap a gap for the little adhesive backed 3d eyes lately, it's a pain to work with and the eyes come off when fishing quite frequently. I end up with glued fingers 100% of the time. Anyone using anything different that is easier to work with?

I have the go2 glue but I end up having to coat the outside of the eyes which I don't always want to do. Otherwise this glue works well.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Been using zap a gap for the little adhesive backed 3d eyes lately, it's a pain to work with and the eyes come off when fishing quite frequently. I end up with glued fingers 100% of the time. Anyone using anything different that is easier to work with?
> 
> I have the go2 glue but I end up having to coat the outside of the eyes which I don't always want to do. Otherwise this glue works well.


I use Loctite Ultragel Control for gluing eyes. Doesn't run all over the place and seems to hold up well. 
Less than $5 at Home Depot: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Loctite-4g-Ultra-Gel-Control-Super-Glue-Bottle-1363589/202020461


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I recently switched to Liquid Fusion for the eyes and is doing well for me (again, no smell). But it takes about an hour to set and overnight to be fishable. You can find it in Micheals. A new friend I recently met last year from this board (Ken T) turned me on to it. He's an amazing fly tier that also commercially ties and has others tie for him. He found it out from someone who ties for him. You wouldn't believe how many flies he sells per year.






http://www.michaels.com/liquid-fusi...M10429006_color=Clear#q=Liquid+Fusion&start=2

Yea ok, it's expensive but you get a lot of product. I really like how easy it is to clean up and doesn't get all over your fingers (and if it does, it's an easy wipe up). Make sure you wipe the tip once it's used before you put the cap back on. I also like how strong it holds the eyes on. One thing I do if I'm using it on a fly with fibers is I will take good drop and work it into the fibers first, then place another drop on top of that and then place the eye on and position it how you want and push it in just a bit. Flip it, repeat the process, making sure both eyes line up from the top view and the frontal view. Then let it sit in the vise sideways until it kicks in an hour.



Otherwise, take it out and lay it down on its side to dry.


Good stuff!


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

I've been using quick grip for a while, it's manageable and it dries very quick. Sometimes I go over the top of the eye with clear cure. 

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=83923656&KPID=23251406&pla=pla_23251406


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Im gonna +1 the loctite gel. Been on it for about 3 years and it's great and cheap and you can find it anywhere.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I use UV cure resins almost exclusively for anything fly related. Expensive, but allows easy and accurate placement and cures in seconds but only when and where you want it to cure. Check out these products: http://solarez.com/our-products/
I use the Fly-Tie and the Low-Viscosity Epoxy. I've found these to be much more durable in salt water than CA and GO2. An added plus is that there is never a problem with resin curing in the applicator (so long as you don't store it in direct sunlight). You will need some kind of a UV light, but those are pretty cheap on eBay...and you can use them to find scorpions when you're bored.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's what I found that really works (and as a commercial tyer it's the best, quickest way I've found...). Go to any shop that sells archery supplies (my local Bass Pro is where I get mine...) and pick up a tube of Fletch-Tite. It's a quick setting glue that's meant for folks attaching feathers to their arrows.... comes with a perfect thin applicator tube that's just right for placing a tiny drop of glue.

Here's the trick for eyes that won't come off - glue up one side of your eyes then clamp that eye in place with a clothes pin (micro clamp) for about five minutes - then repeat with the other side. I can do the eyes up on a dozen flies this way pretty quickly and find something else to do during each five minute setting up time...

Fletch-tite works on most surfaces - that's how the eyes were glued up on this fly....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

erikb85 said:


> Im gonna +1 the loctite gel. Been on it for about 3 years and it's great and cheap and you can find it anywhere.


I use to use Loctite gel for many years. But it's a pain when it get's on you and also the loctite bottle tip gets clogged up, which is a PITA to shove a bodkin needle to unclog it. Sure, the Loctite Get works and gives you a little time to work with, but the glue drys so hard that sometimes, they will break off if it gets wacked. What I like about the Liquid Fusion is the glue doesn't setup completely hard like concrete and is somewhat pliable. So the eyes can take some shock and not break off.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> Here's what I found that really works (and as a commercial tyer it's the best, quickest way I've found...). Go to any shop that sells archery supplies (my local Bass Pro is where I get mine...) and pick up a tube of Fletch-Tite. It's a quick setting glue that's meant for folks attaching feathers to their arrows.... comes with a perfect thin applicator tube that's just right for placing a tiny drop of glue.
> 
> Here's the trick for eyes that won't come off - glue up one side of your eyes then clamp that eye in place with a clothes pin (micro clamp) for about five minutes - then repeat with the other side. I can do the eyes up on a dozen flies this way pretty quickly and find something else to do during each five minute setting up time...
> 
> Fletch-tite works on most surfaces - that's how the eyes were glued up on this fly....


I also used the Fletch tite in the tube. No doubt the stuff works great and holds really strong. However, in my experience with it, I noticed after a while, the tube will harden before the product is all used. Plus it has a strong odor like Goop.

Once I fished 2 different flies (testing them) on the same school of fish that were eating on 2 seporate rods set up the same way. The flies were the same exact fly except each one had a different glue used. You could smell traces of the glue (in this case Goop) on one fly and a glue that had no odor on the other fly. I actually got more eats with the fly that had no odor (working the school the same exact way with each fly). Not saying the fly with the Goop didn't get eaten. Just wasn't as good as the other with no odor. I look for the little things sometimes and that was one of them.

Capt Lemay, your flies are amazing. Funny thing was, Redjim send me one of your flies you sent him, it's the exact one above and I have it on a backup 12wt setup for a little pass that the poons key in on mullet, to try out. I love that natural color pattern for river fish as well and I've always loved mullet flies (and love how they push water). I'll let you know how it does.



This one has been in the drink already and has a lot of nice action to it. But it looked exactly like the pic about, right out of the package!


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

5 min epoxy works great too. It is a pita to get used to, but those eyes wont come off.
Its great for making mono eyes too.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

X2 on the liquid fusion. Everything Backwater said is dead on.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Goop plumbers glue. Takes a few flies to figure out how to apply without making a mess but those eyes arent coming off.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

trekker said:


> Goop plumbers glue. Takes a few flies to figure out how to apply without making a mess but those eyes arent coming off.


Smell it!


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Loon UV with a UV light.


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

My hands were webbed by the time I was done using Zap-A-Gap the last time I tied.

Total panic mode


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

I use zap goo because it doesn't run and takes about a minute to set, so its easy to apply to the fly, and its super easy to apply the eye to the glue. It seems pretty tough, and I prefer it to superglue, but I haven't tried the other products mentioned on the thread..


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> Here's what I found that really works (and as a commercial tyer it's the best, quickest way I've found...). Go to any shop that sells archery supplies (my local Bass Pro is where I get mine...) and pick up a tube of Fletch-Tite. It's a quick setting glue that's meant for folks attaching feathers to their arrows.... comes with a perfect thin applicator tube that's just right for placing a tiny drop of glue.
> 
> Here's the trick for eyes that won't come off - glue up one side of your eyes then clamp that eye in place with a clothes pin (micro clamp) for about five minutes - then repeat with the other side. I can do the eyes up on a dozen flies this way pretty quickly and find something else to do during each five minute setting up time...
> 
> Fletch-tite works on most surfaces - that's how the eyes were glued up on this fly....


Looks like a mouse fly to me. Great looking


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

jddurango said:


> Loon UV with a UV light.


How do you cure the glue behind the eyes?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

backbone said:


> 5 min epoxy works great too. It is a pita to get used to, but those eyes wont come off.
> Its great for making mono eyes too.


Greg, PM sent!


GG34 said:


> How do you cure the glue behind the eyes?


waiting for the punch line.....


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

GG34 said:


> How do you cure the glue behind the eyes?


Magic. Duh!


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

jddurango said:


> Magic. Duh!


OK, I realize it's probably a dumb question but I've never used uv. Does the light have to hit the glue behind the eyes?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I also use the loctite gel. UV doesnt work for eyes because you cant get the light behind it. Unless you are covering over them. Every one on this page was done that way. https://www.instagram.com/stripstriketampa/


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

UV works fine for eyes. If your're worried about cure give a few second UV zap before placing the eye. If you're not worried, place the eye and the UV will penetrate enough to start the cure just fine. I do put a thin coat of resin over all eyes.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok I like the what I saw in the video and bought a UV flash light on eBay for $5 shipped
My question is can I use the light to harden regular 2 part epoxy or do I need the special stuff


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Ok I like the what I saw in the video and bought a UV flash light on eBay for $5 shipped
> My question is can I use the light to harden regular 2 part epoxy or do I need the special stuff


No, you need UV cure resin/glue. Loon or Clear Cure are most popular.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

westsidefly said:


> No, you need UV cure resin/glue. Loon or Clear Cure are most popular.


Ok thanks I ordered some Loon UV epoxy from Amazon. I need it to tie some glass minnows. If anyone has a great pattern Id like to see one. Been on you tube and it gave me some ideas


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I like the uv epoxy for applying flat prism eyes, but on the 3d eyes that are raised it ends up being too bulky. Going to give the loctite gel a shot on those.


----------

